

Indian Startup Little Eye Labs Confirms Acquisition By Facebook, Deal $10-$15M - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/07/little-eye-labs-acquisition/

======
junto
Other post with way more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7021614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7021614)

------
codecrusade
Big Day for Indian Tech- Congrats to the team at Little Eye Labs

------
kul_
big dreams with little eyes :D

